# The Second Legion. A RTB01 Rogue Trader army



## King Diablo (Nov 2, 2008)

Hello, and welcome to the project log that I have should have started 6 years ago. It started with the acquisition of an original APC vindicator and with my first space marines from Battle for Macragge.From there I dablled in a few army ideas without any one defined dirrection. It was at the point that Lord_Murdock, a really good friend of mine, got serious into this hobby genera and I needed to follow suit. 
The first pic shows my original 1000pt army. From there I have aquired many, many beakies. So far the army consists of the following painted:
3x RTB01 tactical squads 
1x RTB01 sternguard squad
4x Mk1 rhinos
2x Mk1 vindicators (games workshop, not the original armorcast)
1x RTB08 predator
1x whitedwarf blueprint whirlwind, classified as a whirlwind stalker
1x Mk1 land raider proteus "redeemer" 
1x captain
1x captain terminator armor (RT inquisitor w/ bionic leg)
1x RTB09 5 man assault terminators
1x armorcast warhound titan

Unpainted:
2x RTB01 tac squad (one plastic, one lead)
1x RTB01 dev squad
1x RT lead assault marines w/cc weapons
3x space crusade "chaos" dreadnaughts
2x flying sofa land speeders
1x Mk1 proteus land raider w/ lascannons "toaaster"
4x RT librarians
3x RT chaplains
3x RT techmarines
1x vincint black shadow attack bike
1x converted RT imperial commander wip

Oldest total army pic:









Converted running captain from RTB01:









Current armor company:









WIP RT Imperial Commander:









So why pick this army? Well I have always been fascinated with old versions of things, like antiques, and when i got my hands on a few older imperial space mariens I knew i had to have them as my army. But what color? what fluff? Well, Ive never liked to stick to the norm, so I first looked at colors of marines, and back n 4th ed. NO chapters where brown, purple, or orange. Likeing orange the most, i wanted fluff that was outside the realm of the current Grim dark depressing junk they spew in these new codicies. So, sticking with the gaps in their lore, and to the good old RT fashion of great expance, unkown aliens, and the general old way of convert and imagine to be encouraged, I chose to have my marines as the second legion. 
Lore is quite loose currently as Ive tossed around alot of ideas, but i was thinking that during the great crusade the second legion was one that explored an out-most fringe with great vigor and at one point there was a great battle that wiped the legion. Being of crusading nature, reclaiming planet after planet, their chapter symbol is representitive of this and a modification of those that are seen in the Rick Preistly 1st ed RT rulebook and is a saturn looking planet with a single wing. 
I do not have a legion name yet, but whatever. Its fun to have a group of marines that are battle hardened and can have lore as I see fit. Do I care that their armor is period incorrect? No. But the tanks are.If youre a purest, pretend they are wearing maximus armor and keep your criticism to yourself. This army is for fun and constructive c&c are what i respond to. 

Ive kept to oldhammer ways with the whirlwind and figures. The converted models iinclude only greenstuff and period correct pieces. The paint scheme for sargents, luitenants and imperial commanders all remain consistant as in in RT rulebook. The way ive worked it out is that the Legion consist of 10000 men, led by the primarch, split into 10 cohorts of 1000 men each led by an imperial commander, split into 100 man companies led by captains and so forth. 

Oh, and my sternguard are painted up as field police. The way I've thought it out is that after crusading across the universe, there needs to be someone left behind for a few years to make sure the realm stays in order under new ruling. This was done by the field police, who would be following the legion at a distance checking upon colony sovereignty. 

I will try to update this log with some sort of regularity, but time will tell.


----------



## dutchy1982 (Apr 28, 2008)

Awesome. These old models take me back. I miss those old Rhinos and Preds. Good work!


----------



## Lord_Murdock (Jul 16, 2008)

Nicely done! That's a whole lotta old models you've got there, and still a bunch left to do! That old Marneus Calgar (Imperial Commander) conversion is sweet.

I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Even back in the proverbial day, no one I knew bothered with those ridiculous hand rails on the old rhinos! That is hilarious. =P


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Kreuger said:


> Even back in the proverbial day, no one I knew bothered with those ridiculous hand rails on the old rhinos! That is hilarious. =P


i Remember one person who used to use those hand rails.... Dont remember any of them still being in one piece after about a week

i do love the old models they do add a certain charm to them


----------



## King Diablo (Nov 2, 2008)

Ring Master "Honka";2094249 said:


> i Remember one person who used to use those hand rails.... Dont remember any of them still being in one piece after about a week
> 
> i do love the old models they do add a certain charm to them


Ya, I tried my best to keep my models as complete as possible. All the tanks have the hand rails including the pred and whirlwind. I actually build the whirlwind and one vindicator from sprue, so I had all the correct pieces. The rest are ebay, or local salvage jobs involving finding pieces and lots of simple green baths. And I must say, the hand rails, as well as the the exhaust tips, are the worst! Breaking all the bloody time.... Actually, the last picture I added with the Second legion logo has hand rails made of copper wire that is sunk into the hull like pinning, and soldered together. Doesn't break off after that! I think I now have 2 rhinos with copper wire rails. A goal is to eventually have tank riders on a rhino that actually use those rails. 



Lord_Murdock said:


> That old Marneus Calgar (Imperial Commander) conversion is sweet.


The "Calgar model" conversion is the actual original imperial commander model, with his sitting legs chopped off, arms repositioned, one of which has the power fist now with clenched fingers. RTB01 legs where modified to be walking and widened to the correct sitting leg dimensions. I added my chapter symbol in greenstuff to one leg, and the cloak is fur as in the original diorama, with an added shoulder hood thing like original. It was interesting to add the cloak as I didn't want to completely cover his shoulder pad RT imperial eagle with skull head, or the laurel on the other shoulder pad. The backpack is RTB01 with skulls instead of exhaust ports and a plasticard roman numeral II representing legion number. The bolters on the gauntlets are the RTB01 bolt pistols with inverted mags. They where small enough to not seem clunky and in the way. My thoughts is that he is the imperial commander of the 1st cohort. 

Ill take more pics within the week, but what do you want to see that i listed? Let me know and it'll show up first


----------

